# Here is my steel grey 325i



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/C63FA4112AA8B94/standard.jpg>

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/13CD77BF4138434/standard.jpg>

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/C3FC864B73598E7/standard.jpg>

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/324105BC20A7905/standard.jpg>

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/FEF3D42709E4447/standard.jpg>

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/A486AFB4897243B/standard.jpg>

<img src=http://www.fototime.com/0E62A60633A572F/standard.jpg>


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

So Bill-

HOw are you liking your car now? I remember that we both got our 325i sports around the same time. I also remember that you had a lot of issues with yours (including the cooling fan). Do you like your car better now? My car had a lot of small issues, but it seems to really have settled down-- i haven't been back to the dealer for about 7 months now!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ah ha! I can recognize that Zaino shine among 100 other cars from 2 miles away 

Looking (still) stunning and Welcome to the Forum.

Alex


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks! You should see my car now....lol......about 3 weeks and no wash....and we had a small snow storm here in NJ a few weeks back. I can't wait to wash it this weekend as it warmed up a bit.

Anyhow, I did have a few issues with the car. It's about 1.5 yrs old and I have about 25K miles on it. So far I had the auxillary fan replaced twice, 2 window regulators, a final stage resistor replaced in the climate control system, and a broken thermostat. Besides that the car has been a blast. The engine stil feels as it is breaking in and really opening up lately. I don't have many complaints except this idle problem I have been having and trying to work out with my dealer (when i push clutch in coming to a stop the rpms fall below idle and car sputters). 

Anyhow, I can't wait till spring comes so I can layer on more zaino! hahahah


----------

